# First flathead of the year



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Went out in my kayak today on Lake White just before the storm set in. I was trying to get to catch my first catfish out of a kayak. And I did twice, the same fish twice (5 lb flathead). Caught it first on a piece of shrimp, swallowed the hook so I had to cut the line. Then 30 minutes later my bobber with shiner went down, hey look another flathead........ Wait is that my cut line. Wish I could have stayed out longer but I figured this storm would be a bad one. Sorry no pics I didn't have my phone with me.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

That's cool you got your first catfish on the yak. 

Just wait till you get a really BIG one from the yak. This big fish take you on a nice tour of the lake as you get towed around....it's a lot of fun.

Good luck


----------



## JustWannaGoFishing (May 3, 2012)

Guess that cat was hungry. Do you do much fishing in lake white? Is there some nice cats in there? I live in chillicothe. Never fished there before. Its a pretty lake. I'm just looking to try some new spots this yr. Don't care where...as long as i'm fishing. lol


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Lake white is small and 90% houses and private property. Hard to fish without a boat. It has good bass fishing and alot of spotted bass. Crappie are mostly stunted but I have seen 16-17" ones pulled out. There are some nice channels but they can be hard to find. I have seen many 20-40 pound flatheads pulled out of the lake but there are a few guys jugging and setting banklines that keep all they catch so the numbers are going down. I know 1 guy alone that has already kept 8 flatheads 20-40 pounds this year and he is not the only one. That lake is too small for that. I have alway fished there because i have always lived within a few miles, but it may not be worth the trip without a boat.


----------



## JustWannaGoFishing (May 3, 2012)

ok, thanks for the info. maybe one day i'm gonna invest in a kayak. i looked at them last summer. easy to launch an get 2 some spots. yes, i agree...when u take them out at that rate, you are gonna deplete the numbers an size.


----------

